# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS > حرفه ای: مشکل در Component Column

## dabirsiaghi

سلام دوستان 
بنده از گرید ext در یک کاری دارم استفاده میکنم 
به یک مشکل برخوردم
در گرید لیستی را بایند کردم
یک ستون Component Column گذاشتم و میخوام داخلش یک Textbox قرار بدم و مقدار text آن را برابر یکی از فیلد های لیست بایند شده فرار بدم هرکاری میکنم نمی شود کسی میداند قلقش چیست؟اگر به من کمک کنید ممنون می شم 
در ستون که Header آن ستون مورد نظر است یک Textbox در سلول های آن وجود دارد 

extgrid1.jpg

----------


## dabirsiaghi

<form id="form1" runat="server">
        <ext:ResourceManager ID="ResourceManager1" runat="server" />
        <ext:Window runat="server" Width="880"
            Height="600"
            Closable="false"
            Collapsible="true"
            Title="لیست افراد"
            Maximizable="true"
            Layout="Fit"
            RTL="true">
            <Items>
                <ext:GridPanel runat="server" ID="GridPanel1">

                    <TopBar>
                        <ext:Toolbar runat="server" ID="ctl352">
                            <Items>


                                <ext:Button runat="server" Icon="Add" Border="false" Text="درج در دیتابیس" Height="50" StandOut="true" ID="Button1">

                                    <ToolTips>
                                        <ext:ToolTip runat="server" Html="StandOut button" ID="ToolTip1" />
                                    </ToolTips>
                                </ext:Button>

                            </Items>
                        </ext:Toolbar>
                    </TopBar>
                    <Store>
                        <ext:Store ID="Store1"
                            runat="server"
                            RemoteSort="true"
                            OnReadData="Store1_ReadData"
                            PageSize="10">
                            <Proxy>
                                <ext:PageProxy />
                            </Proxy>
                            <Model>
                                <ext:Model ID="Model1" runat="server" IDProperty="Id">
                                    <Fields>
                                        <ext:ModelField Name="Id" />
                                        <ext:ModelField Name="FirstName" />
                                        <ext:ModelField Name="LastName" />
                                        <ext:ModelField Name="ImageUrl" />
                                    </Fields>
                                </ext:Model>
                            </Model>

                        </ext:Store>
                    </Store>
                    <ColumnModel ID="ColumnModel1" runat="server">

                        <Columns>
                            <ext:RowNumbererColumn ID="RowNumbererColumn1" runat="server" />
                            <ext:Column ID="Column4" runat="server" DataIndex="Id" Text="Id" Width="150" />
                            <ext:Column ID="Column2" runat="server" DataIndex="FirstName" Text="نام" Width="150" />
                            <ext:Column ID="Column1" runat="server" DataIndex="LastName" Text="نام خانوادگی" Width="150" />
                            <ext:ComponentColumn  runat="server" Text="ستون مورد نظر" Flex="1" DataIndex="FirstName">
                                <Component>
                                    <ext:TextField runat="server">
                                    </ext:TextField>

                                </Component>
                            </ext:ComponentColumn>        
                            <ext:TemplateColumn DataIndex="ImageUrl" runat="server">
                            
                                <Template runat="server">
                                    <Html>
                                        <img src="{ImageUrl}" href="#" width="50" height="50"  />
                                    </Html>
                                </Template>
                            </ext:TemplateColumn>

                        </Columns>
                    </ColumnModel>
                    <Features>
                        <ext:GridFilters ID="GridFilters1" runat="server">
                            <Filters>
                                <ext:NumericFilter DataIndex="Id" />
                                <ext:StringFilter DataIndex="FirstName" />
                                <ext:NumericFilter DataIndex="LastName" />
                            </Filters>

                        </ext:GridFilters>
                    </Features>
                    <BottomBar>
                        <ext:PagingToolbar ID="PagingToolbar1" runat="server">
                            <Items>
                                <ext:Label ID="Label1" runat="server" Text="Page size:" />
                                <ext:ToolbarSpacer ID="ToolbarSpacer1" runat="server" Width="10" />
                                <ext:ComboBox ID="ComboBox1" runat="server" Width="80">
                                    <Items>
                                        <ext:ListItem Text="1" />
                                        <ext:ListItem Text="2" />
                                        <ext:ListItem Text="10" />
                                        <ext:ListItem Text="20" />
                                    </Items>
                                    <SelectedItems>
                                        <ext:ListItem Value="10" />
                                    </SelectedItems>
                                    <Listeners>
                                        <Select Handler="#{GridPanel1}.store.pageSize = parseInt(this.getValue(), 10); #{GridPanel1}.store.reload();" />
                                    </Listeners>
                                </ext:ComboBox>
                            </Items>
                            <Plugins>
                                <ext:ProgressBarPager ID="ProgressBarPager1" runat="server" />
                            </Plugins>

                        </ext:PagingToolbar>
                    </BottomBar>

                    <SelectionModel>
                        <ext:CheckboxSelectionModel ID="CheckboxSelectionModel1" runat="server" Mode="Multi" />
                    </SelectionModel>
                </ext:GridPanel>
            </Items>
        </ext:Window>

    </form>

----------


## dabirsiaghi

کسی ext.net کار نکرده؟

----------


## soroush.elec

سلام دوست خوبم
شما نباید در ستون text box بگذاری بجای آن یک column  معمولی بگذار و اگر می خواهی که مقدار آن editable  باشد از editor  استفاده نما:

    Ext.create('Ext.grid.Panel', {
        store: store,
        plugins: [
            Ext.create('Ext.grid.plugin.CellEditing', {
                clicksToEdit : 1
            })
        ],
        columns: [
            {
                text: "Name", 
                width:120, 
                dataIndex: 'Name',
                editor : {
                    xtype: 'textfield',
                    allowBlank:false
                }
            },

البته اگه خیلی اصرار داری که چنین کاری کنی باید در renderer گرید موقعی که دارد هر سطر ایجاد می شود فیلدهای مربوط به این ستون را خودت هندل کنی.

----------


## dabirsiaghi

خیلی سپاسگزارم

----------

